# New Cumberland Dam



## Tom Dog (Apr 7, 2010)

went to New Cumberland yesterday and caught about 30 sauger and kept 20 the biggest was about 17 18 in. Seen to guys catch 2 big stripers and me and a buddy is going again today.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

yea i was down their sunday for the first time and man was it fun caught couple eyes biggest being 18inch bunch of small wipers and white i even caught 2 big ones one about 7lb and the other 5-6 they were a blast caught 2 smallmouth as well and some huge suckers i think im going saterday but sounds like you got into them nice job


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Were you on the Ohio side or off the wall or rocks on the W. Va. side ? Thanks....


----------



## Tom Dog (Apr 7, 2010)

I was on the W. Va. on the rocks but they catch them on the wall to.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Saw you down there yesterday Tom. We stayed until about 9pm or so. Had line issues on both poles is the only reason I left. Seen a few caught, nothing hot and heavy...


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Pretty slow day this weekend upon the arrival of that nasty cold front. Wind made fishing from the wall close to impossible. Seemed slow for everyone, not just me and a buddy. Together we got about 10 sauger, 1 white bass, 1 gar, and a couple bigger hybrids. That was the total for two of us over about 8 hours of fishing.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

thats what it seemed like all over... i hope fishing turns up im trying to go this weekend i've been trying to get a big walleye but what did u get your gar on???


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anybody know,,, is the street ramp on the W Virginia side, below the lock, open to launching?
If not, where's the best place to get on the water for New Cumberland Lock fishing?
Where's the best place for minnies,,, coming from "Y-Town"?
REDS?
We haven't fished the Ohio River since the big 'SPILL' on the Beaver. 
I can remember the water color, where the Beaver dumps into the Ohio, SOOO many crappies coming up,,, the water would 'SPARKLE'!
Guess it's time to try her again?


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Doboy said:


> Does anybody know,,, is the street ramp on the W Virginia side, below the lock, open to launching?
> If not, where's the best place to get on the water for New Cumberland Lock fishing?
> Where's the best place for minnies,,, coming from "Y-Town"?
> REDS?
> ...


Yes, the ramp in New Cumberland, WV is open to launch. I can't answer your question about minnows, except to say why bother? You can use light colored 2-4" plastic tails on 1/4-3/8oz jigs and do well. Minnows have never given me any advantage. I fish next to the minnow guys all the time. On the other hand, if you are just more comfortable with fishing minnows, hopefully someone can answer your inquiry. 

Isia, the gar hit a 4" white grub on a jig. Sometimes they just don't let go of a bait or the jig gets them just on the outside of the mouth. There's a lot of them in there right now, and they will only become more numerous until the end of May.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Just plain [email protected]$$


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Went down to NC Dam yesterday for a few hours from 6-10:30pm. Water had peaked early in the day at 15.6' and was 14.8' and rising when I got there. Second gate was raging, pushing the current straight toward the wall. 

The crazy wind made fishing difficult, but there were a lot of sauger around. I missed a lot of bites due to the wind. I think being down on the rocks would have been better in terms of line control. There was plenty of current down there. 

To the fish: We only got 6 sauger, but they were mostly bigger (13"+) fish. Got 1 little channel cat (they seem to be moving in; I'm catching one each time I go), 1 quillback, and 8 hybrids (mostly 1-3lb fish with a few 5s and 6s).

It should be good while the water's above 14' for those who like to jig the wall.


----------

